# DS Interview- Ex-Dragoon



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Feb 2007)

Its been awhile since one of these went up, so I decided to take the plunge.

Screen name:      Ex-Dragoon

*What brought you to Army.ca?*
It was mentioned (unkindly) at another site so I came over to see what all the fuss is about.
Same for 2013

*What kept you here?*
I like most of the people and the wealth of information I can find out here. The place is a gold mine if you take the time to look.
I like the camaraderie of the Staff and senior members. It also gives me a sense of satisfaction and pride to know I have helped some people out

*What made you consider becoming a Staff member here?*

I offered and the boss accepted. I felt I could interject a naval perspective here.
No change


*If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do?*

Start lobbying the government to replace the 280s and the CPFs.
I would also buy off the shelf NH90s or the latest shipborne variant of the Sea Hawk as I feel Sikorsky has done nothing to make me want to select the Cyclone.

*What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca?*
To unexpectedly find friends I have been out of touch with for years and being able to reestablish those friendships.
No change

*What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca?*

I know some of you will resent this but I really resent those people who like to make the mod job harder then it should be. I also get irritated by those who believe that their element of the CF is the only one that exists or matters.
No change


*What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle?*
The travel.  
No change   


*What do/did you enjoy least?*
The brass and senior NCMs who make it their lifes work to take the enjoyment of being in the CF out of the CF. 
Definitely no change after 6 years


*What is your favourite war movie or scene?*

I am _A Bridge Too Far _ fan 
No change


*What book are you currently reading?*
I tend to have several on the go. Usually sci fi and military fiction.
Being predictable no change as well


*What is your favourite quote?*

Not a quote type of person.
See my signature

*What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band?*

Anything but gospel, but generally prefer 80s and New Age.
No change


*What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?)*

Non alcochol-hot- coffee (Starbucks); non alcohol-cold-sussex gingerale; Alcohol- Double Rye and Ginger
Same


*What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)?*

typical nerd activities
Older nerd activities


*Are you married?*

Was...
Common law


*Do you have any children?*

Nope
2 step daughters


*Do you have any pets?*

A cat
Several cats and a bird


*What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen?*

Went to Russia when I first got in the Navy
no change


*Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you.*

The Navy is a passion for me. If you have no clue on what you are talking about I will come down hard on you. I detest when people yammer on about stuff they never experienced. If though you want to learn about something, I will do my best in helping you out. It all depends on how you deliver yourself. I also tend to be the one that sits back and I react when something catches my attention.
No change


*How old are you?*

38....supposedly
44 going on 8  

2013 updates in red


----------



## orange.paint (20 Feb 2007)

Why did you leave the Corp?When did you?
(Don't sugar coat it like a OT memo)

I had a excellent time in the corp but wish to further my ....(BS)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Feb 2007)

At the time i left we were not going anywheres, and when they did I was in the squadron that never went. I wanted to travel and Meaford was not what I considered travelling.


----------



## navymich (20 Feb 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I felt I could interject a naval perspective here.


So when are you going to start??   ;D


What is the biggest myth that you wish you could debunk about the Navy?  If you could only give an OS 1 piece of advice before stepping onboard ship for the first time, what would it be?  How about the same thing for an A/SLt??  What 1 thing do you regret about transferring to Navy now?  If, for one day, you could be any trade on the ship (except for your current one), what would it be and why?


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2007)

Well, if you ever find yourself travelling my way, I'll take you out for a double rye & ginger. I'll stick to my fave though!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Feb 2007)

> What is the biggest myth that you wish you could debunk about the Navy?


The belief we are not doing anything for the GWOT. We have been involved since the beginning just ask the post b*st*rds that deployed on the Charlottetown or the Iroquois who did multiple deployments in a year.



> If you could only give an OS 1 piece of advice before stepping onboard ship for the first time, what would it be?


For the first few years of your naval career you will get the crappy end of the stick but remember we all do. Its nothing personal, just suck it up do what you have to do and life will get better.



> How about the same thing for an A/SLt??


You don't have all the answers, sometimes NCMs have a wealth of experience. try to overcome the sense or belief that being an officer does not make you better.



> What 1 thing do you regret about transferring to Navy now?


I never got to serve in an active theatre with my Regiment.



> If, for one day, you could be any trade on the ship (except for your current one), what would it be and why?


I wouldn't, I see the pros and cons and I hear about them and I think we have the better job as Operators.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well, if you ever find yourself travelling my way, I'll take you out for a double rye & ginger. I'll stick to my fave though!!



You're on.


----------



## p_imbeault (20 Feb 2007)

What kind of socks are you wearing right now? Why did you want to go Navy? Was it your first choice?


----------



## orange.paint (20 Feb 2007)

What does a JAFO do on ship and while in dock?Is that the trade name or position name? (sorry I have no clue on Navy stuff)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Feb 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> What kind of socks are you wearing right now? Why did you want to go Navy? Was it your first choice?


None....my actual first choices to remuster were closed.



> What does a JAFO do on ship and while in dock?Is that the trade name or position name? (sorry I have no clue on Navy stuff)


JAFO is a tech endearment for Just Another Frackin(not the BSG term) Operator


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> None....my actual first choices to remuster were closed.
> JAFO is a tech endearment for Just Another Frackin(not the BSG term) Operator



I thought you were using that as a carry-over from Recce Sqn.  We used to refers to our Obs as a JAFO (Just Another F$$king Observer).

Was there ever a day in the Navy that you said "what am I doing here?  Send me back to The Regiment!".


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Feb 2007)

> Was there ever a day in the Navy that you said "what am I doing here?  Send me back to The Regiment!".



When I first started my P1 and P2s were complete morons and did not try and do anything to help with my transition over, so my first year and some I really regretted it.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

And now, if you could go back to the Corps...would you?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Feb 2007)

Perhaps if I was younger but pushing 40, I would not.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

One last one from me and then I will shut it...what do you think was your biggest misconception of the Navy when you were in the Corps?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Feb 2007)

That they(the navy) never worked and had it easy....that misconception went by the way of the do-do really soon after i switched over.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Feb 2007)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> The 11 out of 13 plan.  We did such a good job the first time we got to go right back and do it again.



See what happens when you set the standard.......


----------

